# Ein VB Programm als Dienst starten?



## DeathlyGothSoul (14. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

wie kann man ein selbstgeschriebenes Programm dann als EXE bei jedem Windowsstart öffnen?
Also als Dienst starten, so wie z.B. AntiVir, BitDefender, Soundkarte und und und.

Wie geht das?

MfG,
DeathlyGothSoul


----------



## Shakie (14. Mai 2005)

Wenn sich ein Programm beim Start von Windows öffnet dann ist es nicht unbedingt als Dienst angemeldet. Was genau hast du vor? Willst du das Programm lediglich beim Start von Windows starten lassen? Dann kannst du einfach eine Verknüpfung im Auto-Start-Menü anlegen (Start -->Programme -->Autostart)
Ein Programm als richtigen Dienst laufen zu lassen ist schon schwieriger. Ich kenne da nur die Möglichkeit über das *Microsoft Windows NT Service Control*, das es irgendwo bei Microsoft kostenlos zum herunterladen gibt (ich hab den Download-Link leider grad nicht gefunden).


----------



## DeathlyGothSoul (14. Mai 2005)

Ok es reicht lediglich das Programm als Auto-Start zu starten


----------



## Gudy (14. Mai 2005)

in der aktuellen chip steht wie man jedes Programm als dienst starten kann!


----------



## DeathlyGothSoul (14. Mai 2005)

Nein nein halt.
Ich meine wie ich über den Code von VB das aktuelle Prog als Auto-Start starte...


----------



## Shakie (14. Mai 2005)

Entweder du erstellst eine Verknüpfung im Auto-Start oder du erstellst einen Eintrag in der Registrierung. Tutorials, wie man beides mit VB-Code macht gibt es hier und im Internet genügend, beispielsweise hier: Verknüpfung erstellen


----------



## DrSoong (15. Mai 2005)

@DeathlyGothSoul:
Um mal auf eine Bemerkung von dir zu sprechen zu kommen, ein Dienst ist etwas anderes als nur ein Programm automatisch starten zu lassen. Wenn du dich für die Möglichkeit interessierst, ein VB-Programm als Dienst laufen zu lassen, kann ich dir den Dienst-Workshop auf vb@rchiv.de ans Herz legen.


Der Doc!


----------



## DeathlyGothSoul (15. Mai 2005)

Ahh cool danke 

OK funktioniert alles! Danke an alle die mir geholfen haben


----------



## MareikeRemmel (20. März 2006)

Hallo,
wollte mich nur auch mal für das schöne Tutorial zur Diensterstellung bedanken!

Danke, Danke, Danke 

Gruß,
Mareike


----------

